# RS6 C5 iphone options



## wrcspz (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Guys, looking to buy a nice low mileage RS6 and I am spoiled with my cars and the ability to listen to music off of my phone. Has anyone here done a retrofit to the car for iphone? If so, was it easy and does it work well? It doesn't have to be controlled through the car radio, I am not that picky but I do want good quality playback, not like with an FM/Tape adapter, those were horrible. I used to have a 2004 S4 that I used a tape and FM adapters and they were horrible. I have loved the RS6 and I'm looking to finally get one, wont be my everyday car, just something to enjoy.

Thanks


----------

